# Extreme Makeover: Tank Edition



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I really REALLY want to upgrade my boys to a nicer tank each. Nero is in a 1.5 gallon, and Octo is in a 3gal. 

What I'm thinking of for each boy is this: 
http://www.petco.com/product/12351/...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums (2.5 gal)

Or this: 

http://www.petco.com/product/10313/Aqueon-Mini-Bow-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx (5 gallons)

Octo's tank will be ocean-themed! He already has a shark cave and a blue-green ball. Sand substrate - I already have about five pounds and I can add some more to a larget aquarium if necessary. Maybe add a pirate ship cave if I can find one small enough. 

Nero's tank will be pirate-themed. He has barrels for hiding spots. Substrate will be sand as well, with some gravel accents. 

Questions I have: 
1) Is the filter that comes with the Minibow a good filter? Pros? Cons? I can't tell if it's an internal or external filter. Can I use a sponge instead of cartridges? 

2) Is it possible to have live plants in a 2.5 gal tank? Or a 5gal? What plants do you recommend? 

3) What heater do you recommend? I currently have the Marina 10W but I want something adjustable, if possible. The current heaters I have are pre-set. 

4) Any ideas/suggestions? I was thinking of getting a snail, but I don't want to if they'll be harassed, even in a 5gal.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

IDK about the rest, but the Hagen Elite series is really good. I have the 50W for my 14g and 10g, it works wonderfully. Fully adjustable! They have 25W versions, which is what you would put in the 5g.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Something like this? - http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Mini-Submersible-Heater-Watt/dp/B00106X8QG


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

That Hagen Elite that you linked to is the one I use in my 2.5g and 5g tanks; I highly recommend it.



I don't know much about live plants so I can't help you there.

The Minibow filter is external, but it's not HOB. Basically, there's like a little nook on the rim of the tank for it to wedge into, and it has an intake tube that hangs down into the water. I don't remember how strong the current was, but I think I did baffle it with sponge. I only used one cartridge, I cut it open, poured out the carbon, and replaced with sponge. So yeah, sponge is fine.

I wouldn't do a snail in anything less than 5 gallons. They produce so much waste, I'd just be concerned about water quality in a smaller volume tank.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

gmd1800 said:


> Something like this? - http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Mini-Submersible-Heater-Watt/dp/B00106X8QG


Yup, thats the one!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I would go with the 5 gallon...If you are looking for something a little less walmart has a hawkeye 5 gallon tank for 25.00.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258

I like my 2.5 minibow...The only thing I don't like about it is the way the filter is open at the top and the light sits really really close to it...I seem to be having alot of issues with algae in my filter cartridge because of this...It is still a nice tank though.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

The hawkeye looks nice as well! Definitely keeping that in consideration. It looks like it's an internal filter. If that's the case - what type of external HOB should I be considering?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

It's on sale!!! D: s-s-so cheap! <3 I've always wanted a bowfront! <3


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Swung by Petco today to pick up some baggies and bands in preparation for the boys' journey home in two weeks, and while there, I looked at tanks, filters, and heaters. 

Some possible filters I saw: 
Tetra Whisper PF10 - http://www.petco.com/product/107131/Tetra-Whisper-PF10-Filtration-System.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductList_Freshwater%20Fish_3-_-Tetra%20Whisper%20PF10%20Filtration%20System-107131
Marine Bio-Wheel Power Filter Penguin - http://www.petco.com/product/2402/M...rineland Penguin BIO-Wheel Power Filters-2402
Aqueon QuietFlow - At least, I think it's similar to this: http://www.petco.com/product/102601/Aqueon-Aquarium-Power-Filters.aspx

Any opinion on these filters? 

Also, another heater I was considering was a 50W Aqueon Submersible heater - http://www.petco.com/product/102603/Aqueon-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx

Opinions? 

Also, I've been thinking and I'd rather get a tank, and not the kit that comes with it. I don't really like the filters that the Hawkeye and Minibows come with. Is there anywhere I could order just the tank from? I haven't decided on one yet, and I actually need to talk to my landlord for next year and see if they'll let me have a 5gal. They said they were OK with two 1.5 gals, but I need to talk to them again.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know where you would get just the tank in that shape. You could get a plain old rectangle without a kit but otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I ended up going with the Minibow 2.5 for both boys. It had the best deal, and I could always fool my landlord and say that it's a 1.5 gal. It's not like they're going to measure it. ;-) 

I'm thinking about using black sand for Octo's tank. For Nero, probably the sand that I've been using in Octo's tank - I have about three more pounds of that sand. 

Should I still go with live plants? I've decided against a snail at this point since I'm sure the boys would harass them. Nero, at least, would.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Good choice, I'm sure they'll love them! 
My bettas seem to love live plants, and they help keep the water clean!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have 4 2.5 minibows and they are great. Perfect size for a betta and you can make them look really nice. I dont have live plants and I have the marineland heaters that got recalled (they aren't the ones in the recall) I did have to baffle the filter as it is pretty strong but other then that I love them! If I had more room i would get a 5 gal for each of my fish, but I dont so the 2.5 is perfect!


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

What kind of live plants should I consider? Something that's easy to take care of, obviously, and won't belly up and die if the heater goes on the fritz. 

I'm not sure how my room is going to be set up in the apartment, so I don't want a plant that requires 12 hours of sunlight if the tanks are going to be in an area out of sunshine. Therefore, I need a plant that's relatively easy and flexible.


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

here's a pretty good plant run-down: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67565


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

as a side note, i think if you leave a tank in the sunlight, it will grow algae. not a bad thing if you have an algae eater in there. otherwise, you're dealing with cleanin up algae.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

If you were willing to take a regular rectangular tank then you could get just the tank but otherwise unless you go to a yard sale or something you'll have to get a kit.

I don't know what to say about those filters because I have an aquatech.

Good luck with your search! =]


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, newbie! That link definitely will help!


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

My dad texted me to tell me that my tanks and sand arrived! I can't wait to go home and set them up! Five more days. Ahhh!!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

That's the hard part, the waaaait (~*o*)~


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Aye, yes. I keep thinking about all the fun decor I could put in the tanks. They're going to be really fun to decorate this summer.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

A question: Is the light that comes with Minibows strong enough to nourish live plants? Should I invest in a stronger bulb before I even think about buying plants?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm home and the boys are happily situated in their new tanks! Nero is still slightly stressed - he's pale, but since I added substrate, his silk plants, and cave, he's starting to color up a bit. 

Octo is happy as a clam. I've come to the conclusion that he is "simple" and as long as he's in water and can swim around, he's satisfied. He was ravenous this morning and nommed his breakfast. 

The filters do need to be baffled. Any tips on how to do that? I want to avoid using a water bottle baffle if possible - I've heard stories of how bettas were killed with that. I want to use a sponge but I'm not sure how or where to put it. Help would be appreciated!

And pictures! Nero's is still a bit cloudy because of the sand, but it should settle soon. 









Octo's new digs! He's so ridiculously happy.









And Nero's digs. He's still leery of everything, but he should settle in soon enough. He likes to hang out under the filter.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

gmd1800 said:


> The hawkeye looks nice as well! Definitely keeping that in consideration. It looks like it's an internal filter. If that's the case - what type of external HOB should I be considering?



I have a Hawkeye filter for my 5 gallon and I love it!
It is so quiet <3 <3 and keeps Apollo nice and happy


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

for the sponge, get an aquarium sponge and place it in front of the spillway. you can rubberband it to the filter if you wish. other people on the forum warn against it because the rubberband will eventually dry out and snap. you could try fishing line and tie it around the filter.


----------

